# Toronto Rental Options



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

I will be getting a job offer sometime tomorrow, and will most likely be moving to Toronto in the first week of July. 

I'm thinking my best option is to try and find a furnished sublet for July and August while I get settled into the new job and new city, and then in September once I'm all adjusted, I can get a longer term lease.

Beyond Kijiji and Craigslist, are there any good sites to find sublets in the city? Also, when September comes around, would anyone with experience recommend going through a R/E agent to rent a place?

Any advice on finding a place in Toronto would be much appreciated.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

What are the odds that you could come up a few weeks early to find a place? The vacancy rate drops significantly in September so the quality of places available might not be as good.

Are you looking at living on your own? With a roommate? Do you know what neighbourhood you work in and how you're planning on getting to work? Car/TTC/bike? Those could all factor into where you should be looking.

If you're younger, you might want to try one of the U of T/Ryerson message boards for university sublets. Students are often forced to rent places for the year, so they are eager to sublet out for the summer because they're off. A quick Google search found a U of T Medical board on sublets:

http://torontomeds.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=28

First post has July 1 to August 15.

If you're older, you can try that too but I get the feeling a U of T house may be much more attractive to the younger crowd.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

I will be working at Front and Bay, so very central. Looking to get a place that won't force me to commute any more than probably 30 minutes since the hours are already going to be long.

For the first couple of months I wouldn't mind getting a furnished sublet, just for the simplicity, but once I'm settled in I would be looking for a place of my own for the longer term.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

Dmoney, great area, plan on about $1,700/$2,000 for furnished, and rent close to work so you don't need a car.

mls.ca could give you some insite and by renting you may find another area that appeals more, but more importantly, you can give the job focus that it will need.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

IMHO it is not worth renting a furnished place unless you're making great money because they tend to be expensive. It'd make more sense to rent an unfurnished place and just live with no furniture for 2 months.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm fine with very basic accomodation in the short run, since I'll most likely be working some crazy hours. My number one concern is proximity to work so as not to extend my work day any longer than it already is. I'm looking at Kijiji and will check Craigslist for short term sublets, but if need be I can furnish a place with the very basics quite cheaply.

1700$ would probably be my upper limit for my own place, but the GF may be moving in with me in September which will cut the cost steeply. (Another reason for an initial short term place until I figure out for sure if we'll move in together)

Ideally I won't be spending more than 1/3 of my pay on living expenses, and since the new job gives me a 20K raise on my current job, the perfect scenario would see me living on approximately 20K... if at all possible.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

I do all my rental advertising through kijiji and never had a problem yet finding interest. In fact, I would say I was rather overwhelmed with the amount of response from kijiji.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

There are plenty of condos renting out within a 10-minute walk from your workplace for under $1,700 so you should be fine. A quick check on mls.ca turned up a ton of results, many of them newer buildings with amenities like gyms and pools.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

The condos in the $1,300 range are unfurnished, for furnished you to have to add a few hundred a month.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

financialnoob said:


> There are plenty of condos renting out within a 10-minute walk from your workplace for under $1,700 so you should be fine. A quick check on mls.ca turned up a ton of results, many of them newer buildings with amenities like gyms and pools.


Ya, I've had my eye on the rentals on MLS, but I don't want to commit to a full year just yet. I will aim to get at least a month of work/Toronto living under my belt before I lock myself down for a year. I'm not worried about finding a place long term, more worried about the first month, since I'll be working my current job until June 28th and will have a short time frame to get a place.


----------



## chaudi (Sep 10, 2009)

You can find an apartment quickly if you put your mind too it. Best is to show up around 5 days before the end of the money. You might find a hotel for these 5 days (try priceline.) Sublet a furnish apartment is usually v. expensive. You might get lucky taking someone sublet. You might be able to work with a LL by sending them your employment letter.
As mention there are hundreds of condo down there. Other than that i could consider the Beaches!


----------



## Mark Rose (Jun 14, 2011)

Toronto has a horrible bedbug problem. Be sure to check out http://bedbugregistry.com/ before agreeing to rent any place. It only takes a minute and will save you grief.


----------



## chaudi (Sep 10, 2009)

i doubt you'll have a bedbug problem in a new condo or house apartment.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Funny factoids about bedbugs 70% of infestations are in single family homes. 

Earlier this year, there was an infestation on the 7th floor of a very fancy posh waterfront downtown condo. All the suites were treated and so on. 

Curiously enough bedbugs are not a low income people problem although if the bedbugs get in there they tend to stay there because the landlords can't afford to treat them. With one treatment costing thousands of $$$ in some cases, if the rent charged is $650 per month including utilities, you can see why you might have a problem. 

Bedbugs are travellers, they are common in motels and they sneak home with you in your clothes and suitcases. 

However the problem in Toronto is getting to the point that you can pick them up anywhere. Hospitals, dr's offices, public transit even Starbucks has exchanged their fabric couches with vinyl ones in some locations. And here's the deal, bedbugs don't care if you have money. 

The difference is poor people can't afford the treatments so they complain to the newspapers, rich people can afford the treatments and NEVER SPEAK OF IT


----------



## mtl83 (May 23, 2011)

I've heard that there is regulation in QC, that allows tenants not to pay the rent to the landlord if there are bedbugs. That's why once in our building were bedbugs right away it was treated. After that we received letters saying that in case if we ever see these insects again we'll have to inform the janitor immediately.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

I know folks that have used this site as well.

http://www.torontorentals.com/


----------



## Mark Rose (Jun 14, 2011)

Berubeland said:


> Earlier this year, there was an infestation on the 7th floor of a very fancy posh waterfront downtown condo. All the suites were treated and so on.


CityPlace? That building always seems to have rental units available.


----------



## Edward11 (Jun 29, 2011)

Toronto is a nice place to live and work.If you are planning for a new place to stay then it is better to contact any real estate agent, make sure that the person is experienced.You can also make use of the MLS listings with the help of broker and find the house of your kind.


----------



## Oilers82 (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree with the med student forums...a lot of them are gone for electives during this time and a lot of them have pretty decent places. If they have roommates, they tend to be with older, more established students (ie other med students).

If you go the other route for furnished you'll wind up paying well over $2000. Most companies that rent "corporate furnished suites" will charge upwards of $100/day.

Continue to comb craigslist and kijiji as others have said.

Good luck!


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

I actually managed to find a place through a friend of a friend of a family friend type connection. A little further than I wanted and a little more expensive than I wanted but will tide me over for the next couple of months. Will be in the city then and can find a place for more long term horizon once I get the lay of the land. Also will look at buying if I absolutely love the job, will reduce the inconvenience of moving multiple times.


----------

